# Fried Dill Pickles...



## coleysmokinbbq (Dec 2, 2007)

For a unique appetizer or snack item that's quite tasty, although a bit unusual, try this simple recipe...

The ColeySmokette & I have made these for years now, and they never fail to be a crowd pleaser!...

Thought I'd share it with my SMF Family!...


*Coley's Fried Dill Pickles*
__________________________________________________  ____________

_*Fried Dill Pickles are served as an appetizer, or as a snack. *__*
Many people are surprised that they love this unusual item.
*___________________________________________________  ____________*._*
*.*
*.*
*Ingredients:*
*.*
1 cup Flour
Â¼ to Â½ tsp. Salt
⅛ to Â¼ tsp. Black pepper
Â½ to 1 tsp. Accent*Â[emoji]174[/emoji]*, MSG, etc. (optional)
Â½ cup milk
1 Egg
1 Â½ cups Hamburger Dill Chips (pickle slices)
Peanut Oil for frying
*.*
*.*
*.*
*Directions:
.
*Mix the flour, salt, and pepper in a bowl. 
*.*
Lightly whip the egg in a separate bowl. 
*.*
Add the milk to the egg. 
*.*
Heat the oil (about 2 inches) to 325Â°. 
*.*
Dip the pickle slices first into the flour, then the egg mixture, 
and finally back into the flour again. 
*.*
Carefully place the pickles into the hot oil. 
*.*
Do not overcrowd. 
*.*
Fry until golden brown (about 8 minutes), turning once. 
*.*
Drain on paper towels. 
*.*
Serve warm.
*.*
*.*
*Servings:* Makes 4 servings
*.*
__________________________________________________  ____________


Enjoy!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







Until later...


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks for the recipe, Coley! 

I've had these in bars a couple of times. They are pretty tasty. The places that I've ordered them usually serves them with a dipping sauce similar to the one served with Bloomin' Onions. Do you happen to have the sauce recipe too?


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Dec 2, 2007)

Not sure if I have a 'Blooming Onion Dipping Sauce' recipe...I think I do though!...

I'll take a look through the files, logs, etc., and see...

If I can find it, I'll post it for ya!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




.


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Dec 2, 2007)

I found a recipe for the dipping sauce.

*Dipping Sauce:*

1/2 cup mayonnaise
1 tablespoon ketchup
2 tablespoons cream-style horseradish sauce
1/3 teaspoon paprika
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon dried oregano
1 pinch ground black pepper
1/3 teaspoon cayenne pepper

Just mix it all together and refrigerate until you need it.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Dec 2, 2007)

Outback Steak House's sauce with the bloomin' onion:

1 pint mayo
1 pint sour cream
1/2 cup chili sauce
1/2 tsp cayenne


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 2, 2007)

I have had these on TDY in the south... there are good!  a couple of buds tried to make them a few times and had trouble getting the coating to stick to the pickle.... will try it this way.... soon

Thanks for the recipe!!


----------



## richtee (Dec 2, 2007)

Interesting. And I LOVE good dills too. Gonna give it a try! Thanks Coley!


----------



## goat (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks for the recipe.  I have eaten them before and I know that yours will be good.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks for the recipe for the pickles and sauce. The pickles are good by themselves but much better with the sauce. My wife and I really enjoy this as an apetiser and I'm glad to have the directions. Thanks!


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 2, 2007)

Thank you for the recipe Coley!
Sometimes I make them using my green tomato dill pickles.....I am going to try your method of coating and dipping.

Thanks!


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 2, 2007)

I always order if I see them on a menu but never tried making mtself. Maybe I will get to try some of Bustedlucks?


----------



## deejaydebi (Dec 2, 2007)

Sounds interesting Coley. Can't say I've even heard of it before. I'm gonna try it though!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Dec 2, 2007)

*Hey Coley, thanks for the recipe. I have been gonna try them for two years, I've had a jar of pickles sitting beside the deep fryer for 2 months now. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









   I just don't want to get in a hurry and make a mistake. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









   The recipe that I have in my book says to quarter whole pickles length wise. Are the chips better? If they take 8 minutes to fry, the quarters must take twenty? *


----------



## ga_smoker (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for the recipe Coley. I LUV dills and I've tried them fried at resturants. I thinks its time to do some myself. I have a fresh jar of Clausen's in the 'fridge now.There are halves so I will quarter them. I had them like that at a resturant and they were very good, you get more pickle taste than a chip. 

Steve


----------



## wvsmokeman (Dec 5, 2007)

Coley, I just love fried dill pickles!!!! Many thanks for the recipe.


----------



## dingle (Dec 5, 2007)

Are these big in the south? I've never heard of frying pickles and i notice most that have are in the south. Cant say I'm against them tho!! I love everything fried. Why not pickles?


----------



## peculiarmike (Dec 5, 2007)

These are good. Thanks for posting the recipe. I'm on it!


----------



## devolutionist (Dec 6, 2007)

I *LOVE* fried pickles almost as much as I love fried sweet potatoes and fried cheesecake.  Well, then there's also deep fried bacon... and fried twinkies... fried hershey kisses... fried sausage dipped in pancake batter... ooh and of course fried pork rinds... man I'm startin' to sound like Bubba in Forrest Gump!

Seriously though, the pickles are one of my favorites - I've found that the cheap store-brand dill chips work the best for some reason.  Not too thin, not too thick.


----------

